#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  14 марта, среда, Лекция " Введение в систему Калачакра. Часть 5." ( Ирек Давлетшин)

## Kirill M

14 марта, среда
20.00 — 21.30 — Лекция " Введение в систему Калачакра. Часть 5." ( Ирек Давлетшин)

Центр Джонангпа. Окружной проезд 16, комн. 113.

----------


## Нико

А кто есть Ирек Давлетшин?

----------

Аминадав (13.03.2012)

----------


## Kirill M

Приходите познакомитесь!)

----------


## Нико

> Приходите познакомитесь!)


Вряд ли, я в другой стране.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вряд ли, я в другой стране.


Молодой человек мужского пола. С достаточно ясным и живым умом

----------


## Нико

> Молодой человек мужского пола. С достаточно ясным и живым умом


Этого достаточно для преподавания Калачакры?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Этого достаточно для преподавания Калачакры?


Вполне. Нико. Вы серьезно думаете, что кто-то перед вами и другими лицами форума должен давать отчет в своих действиях?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Вы серьезно думаете, что кто-то перед вами и другими лицами форума должен давать отчет в своих действиях?


Олег, когда анонсировались лекции, которые вели Вы, вместе с информацией о времени и месте было еще кратенькое резюме о самом лекторе (о Вас тобишь). Здесь этого не наблюдается, поэтому вопросы Нико вполне обоснованы. Мне вот тоже интересно, кто такой Ирек и почему он дает разъяснения по Калачакре. 
А в представлении, по-моему, только Его Святейшество Далай-Лама не нуждается...

----------

Аминадав (13.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, когда анонсировались лекции, которые вели Вы, вместе с информацией о времени и месте было еще кратенькое резюме о самом лекторе (о Вас тобишь). Здесь этого не наблюдается, поэтому вопросы Нико вполне обоснованы. Мне вот тоже интересно, кто такой Ирек и почему он дает разъяснения по Калачакре. 
> А в представлении, по-моему, только Его Святейшество Далай-Лама не нуждается...


С одной стороны интерес понятен. Ирек является одним из учеников л. Йонтена Гьямцо. Соответственно лекции он читает с его разрешения. Если бы присутствующие здесь на форуме хоть раз заглянули скажем в фейс в сообщество Джонанг, то там такие объявления вывешиваются достаточно часто. И лекции Ирека также периодически выкладываются в сети. Также является одним из людей, неплохо разбирающихся в практиках обычного и особого нендро Калачакры, практиках Карма Кагью (по крайней мере предварительных), ламриме Таранатхи и некоторых других моментах, связанных с Дхармой. Надеюсь, что этого достаточно.

Но моё отношение к титулам, регалиям и прочему - вам известно. Поэтому и написал в обычном стиле. Как в одном фильме старом было сказано - вы будете вино пить или этикетки читать?  :Smilie: 


Чуть не забыл  :Smilie:  Для тех, кто интересуется боном. В ближайшее время будет прислан бонский Кангьюр, который гораздо больше, чем подобное собрание в тибетском буддизме. Возможно будет составлен каталог. Так что появятся желающие получить тексты - всегда рад помочь

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Этого достаточно для преподавания Калачакры?


Для преподавания Калачакры достаточно знаний по системе Калачакры.

----------


## Kirill M

Друзья! не ссорьтесь.
Ирек, скромный доктор философии, просидевший около полу года в пещерах Индии.
Он достаточно хорошо известен в школе Джонангпа.
С Лекциями Ирека можно ознакомиться в разделе Джонанг.
От себя могу сказать, что Ирке максимально адаптирует очень сложные темы для понимания русских умов.
Этим и ценны его учения.
Лучше 1 раз увидеть, чем 100 раз услышать.
Приходите!
Будем рады Вас видеть.
Тем более лекции бесплатные!

----------

Оскольд (14.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2012)

----------


## Вантус

А, понятно. Сам такие лекции могу читать. Немало талмудов по Калачакре я положил некогда в свою голову.

----------

Оскольд (14.03.2012)

----------


## Kirill M

Всё в ваших руках)

----------


## Wyrd

> Сам такие лекции могу читать. Немало талмудов по Калачакре я положил некогда в свою голову.


Brool story, Co!

"Калачакра глазами шиваита, пьющего ацетон". Может стать бестселлером.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Вантус (16.03.2012), Оскольд (14.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Друзья! не ссорьтесь.
> Ирек, скромный доктор философии, просидевший около полу года в пещерах Индии.
> Он достаточно хорошо известен в школе Джонангпа.
> С Лекциями Ирека можно ознакомиться в разделе Джонанг.
> От себя могу сказать, что Ирке максимально адаптирует очень сложные темы для понимания русских умов.
> Этим и ценны его учения.


Ну если скромный доктор философии, одобрямс. Наверное, и правда адаптированные для русских умов лекции по Калачакре многим полезны.

----------

Оскольд (14.03.2012)

----------


## Kirill M

....

----------

